# The joy of tapping



## Reddinr (Mar 20, 2021)

I've owned this tapmatic for quite a while now and use it about twice a year when I have lots of threading to do.  It is always a joy to use.  This time around I have to tap about 750 x 8-32 threaded holes.     For those that have not seen one in action, here you are.  Shown at about 400 RPM.

>>Uploading file to HM now... stay tuned.  Having problems with the upload.  Have started a ticket.

In the mean time, here's a great demo by Joe Piecznski  (Much better video anyway!)


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 20, 2021)

I’ve looked at those and wondered about their worth. 
I’m planning to make some tool holders and the idea of tapping five holes in each isn’t that appealing.


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 20, 2021)

It really is a joy to use.  I actually look forward to using it.  They are pricey though so the used market is probably the way to go.
I'm still working on video upload...  I shrunk the video but HM still errors out when I try to upload it to an album on the site.

What kind of tool holders are you thinking of?


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 20, 2021)

Reddinr said:


> It really is a joy to use. I actually look forward to using it. They are pricey though so the used market is probably the way to go.
> I'm still working on video upload... I shrunk the video but HM still errors out when I try to upload it to an album on the site.
> 
> What kind of tool holders are you thinking of?



I need some AXA holders, I was looking online last night and the cheapest I can find them for is about $100 for four. 
I’m pretty sure I can put them together for less than that.


----------



## Reddinr (Mar 20, 2021)

Yup.  $350-400 for tapmatic.  If you make 20 tool holders you could easily break even!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 20, 2021)

Reddinr said:


> Yup. $350-400 for tapmatic. If you make 20 tool holders you could easily break even!



I’ll do some interweb scouring and see if I can locate one.


----------



## PT Doc (Mar 20, 2021)

procunier tapping heads are excellent. Check those out as well.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 20, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I’ll do some interweb scouring and see if I can locate one.


Hm....................tapping my foot here .


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 21, 2021)

You have one Dave?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> You have one Dave?


Why would you even think I wouldn't ?


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 21, 2021)

I have a Procunier 2E, works great.   Remember that each size tap takes a different collet, and they can go for $20 apiece or so if you’re not a careful shopper.   But you can make these collets with a lathe and mill relatively easily...there are no tapers, just an internal square hole to figure out.   A small file was pretty easy, then I made a rotary broach,  now it’s fast and simple to make the right square broach tip.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 21, 2021)

I forget what series I bought from Dave, and what collet it has.....


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hahaha! I have doubted you oh great one


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I forget what series I bought from Dave, and what collet it has.....





DavidR8 said:


> Hahaha! I have doubted you oh great one


I think you got an Enco 5500 Mike . I also sold 2 Procuniers on here a while back . I know I have another 5500 down the basement . 

You have excess space in your box Dave .


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 21, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I think you got an Enco 5500 Mike . I also sold 2 Procuniers on here a while back . I know I have another 5500 down the basement .
> 
> You have excess space in your box Dave .


Shoot me some pics


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm sure there are already pics somewhere below . Maybe the junk in the trunk thread , or the More junk in the trunk thread ? ( I have a very large trunk BTW . )


----------



## Aukai (Mar 21, 2021)

It sounds familiar.....


----------



## darkzero (Mar 21, 2021)

I've got a Tapmatic 30 TC/DC. The capacity is on the small side but I got it for about $200 in excellent condition. I had a job where I needed to tap 1100+ 6-32 blind holes. The TC/DC model is designed for blind holes too. It saved my butt. Timing was perfect on the purchase & the job more than paid for it.

I'd like to get a RX50 someday but it's not high on my wish list. I barely even use the one I have now anymore. I'll just power tap if I have more than a few holes to tap. If I ever come across a project where I need to tap an exhausting amount of holes again that my 30 can't do then I look for a 50.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 21, 2021)

Dave.......I'm looking for a  Tapmatic 30 TC/DC  Will


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2021)

Uh oh .......................here we GO !


----------



## Aukai (Mar 21, 2021)

Will's spending it, you might be making it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2021)

Hope to do some tapping tomorrow myself after the work is done . 









						Beer Elegance: How To Tap a Keg
					

If you haven't tapped a keg since college - or ever - it's about time you learnt!  Although you might associate kegs with the wild parties of your freshman year at university, kegs are actually one of the most grown-up and elegant ways to drink beer.  When you learn how to tap a keg, you'll have a




					quiktap.com


----------



## Aukai (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 21, 2021)

Aukai said:


>


42 minutes to go ..........................but who's counting ?


----------



## stupoty (Mar 21, 2021)

I notice that old archer tapping heads seem to be a lot cheaper second hand than the tapmatic ones, also no collets for holding the taps 

Stu


----------



## f350ca (Mar 21, 2021)

I power tap 1/4 up. Hold the tap in a drill chuck, when it slips use a tap handle, its already started straight. For the small stuff, someone gave me this. There's no manufacturers markings on it. Thought it was a sensitive drill press at first. The table moves up and down with the lever, which has a ratchet to adjust position. A small scroll chuck holds the tap. 
Bring the part up against the tap and the friction drive starts turning it in, realise the pressure it stops, slight down pressure it retracts. Very smooth mechanism.
No idea what the original motor might have been, it had a small flat belt pulley on the drive. Im using a 1700 rpm motor and found it too fast, recently put a 12 inch pulley on it so now have about 300 rpm at the tap.




Greg


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 21, 2021)

I love that Greg.  Same concept pretty much inside a Procunier tapping head.  Those use a cork cone drive to develop the friction for driving.

What is that friction drive made out of.  Sort of looks like rubber maybe?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 21, 2021)

David - for that few a number of holes I'd do what f350ca does and just power tap with my mill or drill press (if it's reversible). For small sizes in steel a spiral point tap will go straight through. Just tap slow and keep an eye on progress with a hand on the switch. I made 12 or 14 OXA holders a while back and it went pretty quickly. I have the same job to do in AXA soon


----------



## f350ca (Mar 21, 2021)

Its rubber, looks like its laminated layers.

Greg


----------



## Buffalo21 (Mar 21, 2021)

A have a Buck Versatapper, 2 of the Tapmatics and a couple of off brands and even have a small semi cheap one from Grizzly, that works great. I also have a Jet JDP 20EVS/230, drill press with a VFD and a built in tapping head, that does the majority of the power tapping. I just did a job, where I tapped 300 holes, 3/4”-16, in 1” thick 7075 aluminum plate.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 21, 2021)

Not does he have one, but how many he has ---


----------



## Aukai (Mar 21, 2021)

Mine is 3/16-5/8, I'd like to get the smaller one.


----------



## pacifica (Mar 21, 2021)

I have a tapmatic but don't use too often, Instead I made I put a tapping head on a slip clutch for power tapping. I wanted low profile so I wouldn't run out of Z axis, inexpensive(cost $35 in materials) with a decent clutch( releases at 12-15 ft-lbs of torque). Works well in a keyless chuck. On another thread there is a slip clutch build using ball detents which prolly has a more precise torque adjustment.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 21, 2021)

I have an old Ettco Emerick tapping attachment that I quite like, it is the friction type and quite sensitive, and has a chuck that needs no collets or adaptors within it's range.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 21, 2021)

pacifica said:


> I have a tapmatic but don't use too often, Instead I made I put a tapping head on a slip clutch for power tapping. I wanted low profile so I wouldn't run out of Z axis, inexpensive(cost $35 in materials) with a decent clutch( releases at 12-15 ft-lbs of torque). Works well in a keyless chuck. On another thread there is a slip clutch build using ball detents which prolly has a more precise torque adjustment.


that is seriously cool, I'll have to keep my eyes open for one of those at a reasonable price. I have a bunch of spare tap handles I can adapt as necessary. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Mar 22, 2021)

I saw a Bridgeport tapping head new old stock for $40. wasn't allowed to get it, but I saved some money.


----------



## ptross (Mar 23, 2021)

that machine of Greg's is a Hamilton, they also made sensitive drill presses. I have one of these tapping machines also. I'm fairly sure the drive cone is a paper stack, at least the one on my machine is. 

Peter


----------

